# v6 supercharger on d2g?



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

have anyone try v6 supercharger on d2g?


----------



## mixalhsxalk (Aug 16, 2011)

I am trying it.But i see no different so far.Installed 2 days ago.


----------

